# Need to find long range lighting.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I know lighting has been brought up here many times, but I couldn't find a thread that had this issue in it. I need to find a light/bulb powerful enough to put out light over a very broad area. I have a dead zone (no pun intended) in my yard that I can't get light too, and I can't string extension cords out there for fear of a tripping hazard. Is there a bulb or lighting system I can use to that's powerful enough to light it up without drowning out the scene.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

You could build led spots with batteries. They last for days of constant use.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I tried those last year, but the batteries would run out after a day of use, and they didn't reach far enough to light up the upper portions of the area.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen hand held spot lights that would plug into the lighter in a car. I think they were about 5000 watts but the beam was tight. It would throw a beam 75 to 100 yards out. Check in your local sporting goods stores.

here is a link to Cabela just to give you an idea of what I am talking about.

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=105773580


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Am I understanding this correctly, that you can't or won't use anything but battery powered lighting?
How brightly does the area need to be lit?
How long does it need to be lit for?
Have you considered burying an extension cord to avoid the tripping hazard?
If you can't or won't do the buried extension cord, you might look at multiple solar powered lights with gels on them to tweak the coloring of the light. Beyond that, I'd look at multiple LED lights to illuminate smaller bits rather than trying to do one light to illuminate the whole area as a whole.
If you have something like a 500 or 1000 watt halogen work light, you might consider using something like a photographers umbrella or bounce to deflect and defuse the light upon your scene, but that means having to have a power cord or source out there.
Personally, I like having more of the small lights rather than just one big one to light up the area. The multiple small lights gives you more control on color, placement, highlights and shadows, and intensity of the light. With the single big light, it's an all or nothing kind of deal.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I keep thinking low voltage landscape lights with buried lighting.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

To cross walkways, and such, with an extension cord I use a shovel. Not to dig a trench, but just to cut a slit in the yard. Then tuck an outdoor extension cord into the slit and stomp it down. When it's all done, pull out the cord and stomp/step the slit away.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the help y'all, I think I've solved the issue, I found some brackets and fencing I can use to keep people on the inside of the extension cord, and I can use regular floods to illuminate the path with gels. Now I just need to figure out how I can illuminate my tree so that all the skeletons are visible without seeing the bulbs from the ground. (The skeletons will be hanging in the tree.)


----------

